# What are you driving while on here?



## MikeyDude (Dec 30, 2022)

I saw the post about dragging and dropping a photo to post here and I got to wondering what you folks use to surf the web these days... I'm still using a computer.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 30, 2022)

Regular desktop PC.


----------



## OldFeller (Dec 30, 2022)

Desktop PC. There are things like tools for editing and added information, like the time stamp on a video, that are just too hard to see on a smart phone.


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 30, 2022)

Smartphone for everything.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 30, 2022)

Smarty-pants phone. It's got more knowledge than I do!


----------



## Myrtle (Dec 30, 2022)

Tablet.


----------



## Jace (Dec 30, 2022)

Myrtle said:


> Tablet.


Me, too


----------



## Chet (Dec 30, 2022)

Desktop and sometimes laptop.


----------



## MikeyDude (Dec 30, 2022)

Myrtle said:


> Tablet.





Jace said:


> Me, too



I added tablet to the poll if'n y'all wanna vote fer it.


----------



## Myrtle (Dec 30, 2022)

Done!  Thank you.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2022)

I'm still using Windows 7.


----------



## MikeyDude (Dec 30, 2022)

win231 said:


> I'm still using Windows 7.



Shhh... don't tell anyone... I'm still on Vista.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 30, 2022)

Linux desktop or Android phone.


----------



## TeeJay (Dec 30, 2022)

Regular olde beat-up laptop, with Windows 10.


----------



## ElCastor (Dec 30, 2022)

Mostly an iPad, but also a PC. At the moment, the IPad.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2022)

Computer and cell phone.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2022)

laptop


----------



## katlupe (Dec 30, 2022)

Laptop with Ubuntu 22.04.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 30, 2022)

MikeyDude said:


> I saw the post about dragging and dropping a photo to post here and I got to wondering what you folks use to surf the web these days... I'm still using a computer.


Hold on, the thread title says: "What are you driving while on here?" I drive a vintage MG car, there's definitely no onboard computer.


JaniceM said:


> Regular desktop PC.


You drive a desktop? How on earth do you do that?


NorthernLight said:


> Smartphone for everything.


Ah yes, smart phones, I've only had one for about twelve years. Damn thing is far too smart for me. I can text on it, phone on it and about three years in, found that it had a flashlight, but as for internet wotsit on it, forget it, that makes my brain hurt just trying. 


Disgustedman said:


> one for Smarty-pants phone. It's got more knowledge than I do!


So has mine and it refuses to divulge it's secrets



Chet said:


> Desktop and sometimes laptop.


You have a computer on your desk and on your lap. Amazing! Sometimes when I am on the internet my cat gets on my lap.



Nathan said:


> Linux desktop or Android phone.


What? Can you translate that?


ElCastor said:


> Mostly an iPad, but also a PC. At the moment, the IPad.


P.C. In Brit speak that means Police Constable, but ipad sounds like some latter day ink well.


Ruthanne said:


> Computer and cell phone.


Computer and cell phone. You mean that you have access to both whilst in prison. Talk about a cushy sentence.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 30, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Hold on, the thread title says: "*What are you driving while on here?*" I drive a vintage MG car, there's definitely no onboard computer.
> 
> You drive a desktop? How on earth do you do that?
> 
> ...


Yes, I was kind of wondering about the title, too.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

Altho' I have a Laptop.. an Iphone, and an Ipad.. I almost always access the forum on my Mac all in one desktop...except when I'm away overseas then I use my laptop or my ipad.

My laptop is over 14 years old.. and albeit slow.. still works really well.. no-one believes me but it does.. this is it when it was only a year old in 2009 alongside my Blackberry ( first smart phone)  pre Iphone.. 







 this is it now... this photo taken a year ago..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Mac desktop is just 2 years old.. and this is where I am right now...


----------



## ElCastor (Dec 30, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Hold on, the thread title says: "What are you driving while on here?" I drive a vintage MG car, there's definitely no onboard computer.
> 
> You drive a desktop? How on earth do you do that?
> 
> ...


I am not sure who I am responding to, but whatever…
I interpreted this thread to mean — what device are you using while on here? Needless to say I would never be on here while I am driving. Regarding the device, PC in my lingo is a Personal Computer, AKA a desktop computer. An iPad is a tablet computer manufactured by Apple — and no Apple in this case is not a fruit, it’s a computer company.


----------



## Jaiden (Dec 30, 2022)

win231 said:


> I'm still using Windows 7.


I envy you!  Windows 7 was the last version that I really liked and felt comfortable with.  I recently had to buy a new desktop (I got an all-in-one) and it was preloaded with Windows 11.  Don't get me started about all of the features that I hate...


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 30, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> I am not sure who I am responding to, but whatever…
> I interpreted this thread to mean — what device are you using while on here?


ElCastor, just to let you know that whilst I am anything but computer literate I do know most of the terminology. My post was simply a tease, that's all.


----------



## ElCastor (Dec 30, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> ElCastor, just to let you know that whilst I am anything but computer literate I do know most of the terminology. My post was simply a tease, that's all.


So was mine. (-8


----------



## Nathan (Dec 30, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Nathan said:
> 
> 
> > Linux desktop or Android phone.
> ...



Sure can, my desktop computer runs Linux as the operating system, rather than Microsoft's "Windows".  And, my cellphone runs Android operating system, rather than Apple's IOS.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 30, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Sure can, my desktop computer runs Linux as the operating system, rather than Microsoft's "Windows".  And, my cellphone runs Android operating system, rather than Apple's IOS.


None the wiser, but thanks for getting back to me. My computer is a simple laptop, it's very old, rumour has it that The Romans left it behind. That it so called runs on something called a program explodes my brain. Programs are those various schedules that radio & television companies use. 

Not so it would seem. After a lot of delving, texting and Googling (love that word,) it seems that windows seven coaxes my internet involvement into life. Now I am told, by my smart-ass computer that The Romans have come back to reclaim windows seven, I didn't even know that there was a one to six windows. I didn't even know that windows was more than just a pane of glass. My brain hurts!


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 30, 2022)

Dell desktop computer.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 30, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> ...it seems that windows seven coaxes my internet involvement into life.


If you are running Windows 7 still, you stand vulnerable to all the demons from hell that the malware offers that is floating around on the internet.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2022)

Nathan said:


> If you are running Windows 7 still, you stand vulnerable to all the demons from hell that the malware offers that is floating around on the internet.


Well, I've been running it for many years & haven't met any demons yet.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 30, 2022)

win231 said:


> Well, I've been running it for many years & haven't met any demons yet.


Best of luck to you


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 30, 2022)

win231 said:


> Well, I've been running it for many years & haven't met any demons yet.


Me neither, but I'm married to a witch, so anything is possible.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 30, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Me neither, but I'm married to a witch, so anything is possible.


Blessed be.


----------



## Devi (Dec 30, 2022)

Dell desktop computer running Windows 10; 32-inch monitor.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 3, 2023)

Laptop with Ubuntu 20.04, Chromium & Duck duck go.   Thunderbird for mail.


----------



## perChance (Jan 3, 2023)

Didn't cast a vote - I use a Windows desktop or an Android tablet.  Not sure what the 'Both' option means - perhaps check boxes would be better.


----------



## 1955 (Jan 3, 2023)

Mostly on my workstation with 3 monitors running Win 10. I just finished building this monster & need to give it one more burp to hopefully relieve the last air bubble in it’s liquid cooling system.


----------



## chrislind2 (Jan 4, 2023)

Just bought a new MSI laptop for $1500. and then sent it back when it started messing up. It got so bad I gave up. High power computers are very expensive these days. I guess my 2-year-old HP laptop is not so bad after all. The Dell I want is $3000. Used to build my own desktops but even that is very expensive now.


----------



## charry (Jan 4, 2023)

Peugeot lol


----------



## charry (Jan 4, 2023)

Im using my iPhone  iPad and windows 10 laptop


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 6, 2023)

I access SF using my Mac desktop and my Android tablet. I stay logged on..on the tablet, so it might show me as being on here when I'm not really.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 6, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> Altho' I have a Laptop.. an Iphone, and an Ipad.. I almost always access the forum on my Mac all in one desktop...except when I'm away overseas then I use my laptop or my ipad.
> 
> My laptop is over 14 years old.. and albeit slow.. still works really well.. no-one believes me but it does.. this is it when it was only a year old in 2009 alongside my Blackberry ( first smart phone)  pre Iphone..
> 
> ...


The white against that green really pops HD.  It looks nice. I like your decorations too. In fact, I've come to realize...I like you style!


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 6, 2023)

27: iMac and iPhone 12 Pro Max


----------



## Sippican (Jan 6, 2023)

2 Windows 11 laptops, MacbookPro, Macbook Air, Ipad, Ipad mini, iPhone, Apple Desktop, 2 smart TVs (both with web browsers)


----------



## timoc (Jan 6, 2023)

*What am I driving?*

A little mousey thing in my right hand. It goes where I shove it, fast or slow, it never lets me down.....and.... I don't have to pour petrol down it's throat.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2023)

OneEyedDiva said:


> The white against that green really pops HD.  It looks nice. I like your decorations too. In fact, I've come to realize...I like you style!


oh that's lovely of you to say..thanks Diva..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2023)

-Oy- said:


> 27: iMac and iPhone 12 Pro Max


exactly what I have...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2023)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I access SF using my Mac desktop and my Android tablet. I stay logged on..on the tablet, so it might show me as being on here when I'm not really.


I do that.  I stay logged  on when I'm doing other things around the house. I've even been known to forget to log off when I go out, altho' I'm getting better at remembering..


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 6, 2023)

It depends on what I am doing and where in my home I am at. It's either my desktop, Chromebook or my phone. I do tend to be logged in all the time as I often forget to log out on one of those devices too.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 6, 2023)

I do everything on my tablet. I got this just before Christmas this year. Does everything and more for everything I need. Now if I could just program it to make coffee..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2023)

Pappy said:


> I do everything on my tablet. I got this just before Christmas this year. Does everything and more for everything I need. Now if I could just program it to make coffee..
> 
> View attachment 260885


Oddly, Pappy.. my Ipad sits in the drawer untouched unless I go on holiday...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 6, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> Oddly, Pappy.. my Ipad sits in the drawer untouched unless I go on holiday...


Keep it charged Holly. Batteries are expensive. I know for a fact..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2023)

Pappy said:


> Keep it charged Holly. Batteries are expensive. I know for a fact..


Oh, I've never had to change a Battery so I didn't know.. thanks for the tip , Pappy. I'll do that..


----------



## Pappy (Jan 6, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> Oh, I've never had to change a Battery so I didn't know.. thanks for the tip , Pappy. I'll do that..


Went to two places to get cost of my wife’s iPad. $300 and $400 dollars. Took the $300 one installed.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2023)

Pappy said:


> Went to two places to get cost of my wife’s iPad. $300 and $400 dollars. Took the $300 one installed.


good lord.. that's expensive shoor enuff.. I'll ensure it's regularly charged, thanks again Pappy..


----------

